# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Berberi....

## viser86

Shkon 1ri dhe qethet,mbaron dhe e pyet sa kushton.
Berberi thote: hape sirtarin,shiko sa ka,ler aq sa ka dhe merr 20 lek resta..

Shkon i 2ti  dhe qethet,mbaron dhe e pyet sa kushton.
Berberi thote: hape sirtarin,shiko sa ka,ler aq sa ka dhe merr 20 lek resta..

Shkon i 3ti  dhe qethet,mbaron dhe e pyet sa kushton.
Berberi thote: hape sirtarin,shiko sa ka,ler aq sa ka dhe merr 20 lek resta..

Por i fundit pa sa kishte,la aq sa kishe dhe mori restat,por,kur mori restat smbeten
lek ne sirtar.....

Sa lek kishte berberi ne fillim?????
Kush e gjen do ti jap kafe.

----------


## Tevelizori

Per ta gjetur zgjidhjen ne menyren me te thjeshte te mundshme shkojm prej fundit e perpjete:

pra i fundit pa sa kishte la sa kishte dhe nuk mbeti asgje?

1. nese kjo eshte e vertete pra: 20 : 2 = 10 leke. dmth para se te vinte ky ne sirtar ishin 10 leke.

2. Kur ky  i dyti shkon  merr nga sirtari 20 leke e ngase e dijm nga nr.1 se ne  sirtar mbesin vetem 10 leke bejme: 10 + 20 = 30 leke, dmth e gjetem sa ishin kur pagoi, ndersa per ta gjetur sa ishin para paguar 30 : 2 = 15.

3. Njejte..... 15 + 20 = 35 dhe 35 : 2 = *17.5 leke* ishin ne fillim ne sirtar.

flm  per kafe, gjithashtu edhe une po ta jap nje.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## viser86

Po ashtu eshte,ku do ta pime kafene,ne Shqiperi apo Greqi?

E gjete me menyre tjeter por perfundimi eshte njesoj

----------


## Tevelizori

n'greqi zor qe vi,
e n'shqiperi me ki,
deti kur t'nxehet,
e tuneli kur t'qelet.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------

